# Why do I hear dialogue from surround speakers?



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

During movie dialogue I am hearing an echo. I hear dialogue from the center and surrounds. The volume from the surrounds is much lower and slightly delayed. Hence the echo effect. Also the dialogue is not constant from the surround. Can someone tell me why this is happening?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, you should be hearing it from your center, but not your surrounds (unless it's a scene set in a cave). My best guess would be that you have the wrong surround decoding option selected, one of the funky "music" or "movie" modes that converts 2 channel into 5 channel using simple reverb algorithms.

Double check to make sure that you are on the most basic Dolby or DTS decoding.


----------

